# creating an angel wing-like effect



## VersaStyleGraphics (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everybody, 

I'm new to photography and i'm trying to learn a technique for a certain picture that i want to take and any help would be appreciated. I want my subject to be kneeling down and praying while i have a shorter person hidden behind this subject out of the camera's view, moving thier arms up and down to make it look like the main subject has wings. I know that i should be taking the picture during a slow exposure but im not exactly sure what that means... since i am so new at this that im not aware of phtography terms. Also what apeture and shutter speed would be best to perform this type of picture? I am using a Minolta hi-matic s7 camera from the 60's and it takes great pictures but i'm really interested in learing how i can create this paticular effect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, as you've said, a long shutter speed is the key. If you're shooting indoors perhaps in a church, then there won't be much light anyway.

Choose a narrow aperture, say f11-f22 rather than a wide one like f2.8 as this will make focussing less critical and extend the exposure.

Use low ISO film like 100 as this also will lengthen the exposure.

I would guess that you'll be wanting an exposure in the region of 1/30th of a second to 1s in length, as any shorter and it'll not do the wings, and any longer and the wings will disappear.

Don't forget that at these speeds you'll need to be on a tripod, and no flash as this'll freeze it.

Good luck, we'll look forward to seeing your results.

Rob


----------



## VersaStyleGraphics (Jan 29, 2006)

ok that sounds about good but the only thing is that im actually using an iso of 400, would this still be possible or no? and what does long exposure mean? does it mean i need to hold the button down for so many seconds or something else?


----------



## VersaStyleGraphics (Jan 29, 2006)

anyone that can help me? .. im running out of time to get this done. any help is appreciated. sorry for the rush.


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2006)

VersaStyleGraphics said:
			
		

> ok that sounds about good *but the only thing is that im actually using an iso of 400*, would this still be possible or no? and what does long exposure mean? does it mean i need to hold the button down for so many seconds or something else?



Why?

It'll probably work fine at 400, as long as the exposure is sufficiently long, which depends on the lighting.

Rob


----------

